# Glashutte Gub



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Recent incoming Glashutte (Germany)



















I know that gold plate is not to everyones taste but the look pleases me.

Mike


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

That has fabulous dial and hands..! They don't make 'em like they used to!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

MerlinShepherd said:


> That has fabulous dial and hands..! They don't make 'em like they used to!


It's like ripples on a golden pond!

Mike


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi nice i like gub watches as well .all the best woody77.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Classy that, got a date for her?

:thumbup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

luckywatch said:


> Classy that, got a date for her?
> 
> :thumbup:


She quite fancies my Breitling but he's not hanging on though! 

But seriously .....

I have no idea of how to find out to be honest.

Mike


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

tixntox said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Classy that, got a date for her?
> ...


Lovely watch!

According to this source (in German), the 'GUB' brand was used up until 1967 with 'GlashÃ¼tte' used from 1967, so that would date your watch to 1967 or earlier.

Can you open her up and show us a picture of the movement? If we can see the markings, then we can date it more precisely. Also, does it say "16 RUBIS" or "17 RUBIS" under 'GUB' on the dial?

Is it a hand-wound watch? Then I would tip it being a Caliber 60.1, made between 1956 - 1962. Or it could be Cal. 70.1 which would date it to 1960-1967.

If it's automatic, then it would be a Cal. 68.1 (although then I would expect it to have "AUTOMAT" on the dial).

It won't be a Cal. 28.1 from 1948-1957 as they didn't have shock protection and you have "Stossgesichert" on your dial which means "Shock protected".

-wotsch


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

A very nice looking watch, who cares if it is gold plated? Let's see the movement in due course please.

Mike


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

wotsch said:


> Is it a hand-wound watch? Then I would tip it being a Caliber 60.1, made between 1956 - 1962. Or it could be Cal. 70.1 which would date it to 1960-1967.


I've changed my mind. I'd tip the watch as being a Cal. 70.1 (1960-1967). I found a few examples with a similar case and case back and hands:

http://uhrforum.de/g...-nachher-t54231 <- this looks like the same dial and case back, but different hands

http://uhrforum.de/v...-euronen-t20773 <- looks like the same hands, case and case back

http://uhrforum.de/g...wie-nos-t129709 <- looks like the same case and case back

We'll know for sure if you can get the back off.

-wotsch


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Here you go folks:-










It says 17 steine (jewels) on the dial. It still has the original bars (the ones you can't get out) for the strap, so I've fitted tho old style strap with fold over clips. I'd almost forgotten how to do those!

Mike


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, as I thought (the second time around), it's a 70.1, which is a 17-jewel movement.

Here are some pictures of the whole Cal. 70 family here:

http://watch-wiki.or...kfamilie_GUB_70

Can you see which type of shock-protection it has for the balance wheel? I think I can make out that it's a GUB shock-protection, not an Incabloc one. Note the difference in the following two photos:

Incabloc:










(linked directly from the watch-wiki: http://watch-wiki.or...Werkansicht.jpg)

GUB self-developed:










(linked directly from the watch-wiki: http://watch-wiki.or...Werkansicht.jpg)

If it's an Incabloc shock-protection, then your watch is from 1960-62, if it's a GUB shock-protection, then it's from 1962-1967.

All of these facts are from the watch-wiki.

-wotsch


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A slightly better pic - hopefully:-










Mike


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like a GlashÃ¼tte shock-protection, so I'd say the watch is from 62-67. To get the exact date, you could try sending the movement number (stamped under the balance wheel) to the GlashÃ¼tte museum, who I think have the GUB documentation from the DDR period.

It's in good condition, considering it's around half a century old! How well is it keeping time?

-wotsch


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

wotsch said:


> Looks like a GlashÃ¼tte shock-protection, so I'd say the watch is from 62-67. To get the exact date, you could try sending the movement number (stamped under the balance wheel) to the GlashÃ¼tte museum, who I think have the GUB documentation from the DDR period.
> 
> It's in good condition, considering it's around half a century old! How well is it keeping time?
> 
> -wotsch


I've just tested it over 24 hours and off the wrist it was + 7 seconds in a day!  I normally prefer chronos but this is definitely having that "keeper" feel to it.

Mike


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

You can be happy with that. Congratulations on your lovely, vintage piece of history.

And if you decide it's not a keeper, please let me know.

-wotsch


----------



## Wolf (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice simple design.... Love the elongated petal shaped hands... Looking at Glashutte myself for the next purchase...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A huge thank you to the responders on my post. :yes: Lots of useful and interesting information. Much appreciated, :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for showing it Mike, grist to the mill.....

Mike


----------



## Davestrong (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello!

i have a Gub Q1 cal 28.1 which has recently returned from a service and was much admired by the watchmaker doing the work.

















It is now running well but clicks on winding. It needs a new Bolt spring / Setting lever spring. He said he could make one for me but that it would be "expensive." The service cost just shy of £200 so I thought I should first seek a donor movement and some advice from those more knowledgeable then me!

any advice would be most welcome. It is a lovely watch and has a great history as found on the Hodinkee site:

http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2011/6/13/a-lange-sohnes-caliber-28-the-only-lange-wristwatch-caliber.html

thanks

Dave


----------

